# Misting System



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, I have been having problems with my misting system for my reps. I have the normal over-heating pumps shown on Pollywog website and cheap(ish) nozzles also shown on there, however the nozzles ALWAYS clog up. I treat the water first by passing it through an in-line filter to take out the chlorine (if any) and any bad stuff before passing it through the pump. I use it for 4-5 nozzles. I have heard of the Mistking system and was wondering if any users on here have any clogging up problems either?

Many thanks in advance
Luke


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If the nozzles are clogging quickly it's because your water is high in mineral content, you can either keep cleaning the nozzles by taking them out and soaking in vinegar / lemon juice or you can change your water for something like RO or a spring water that has very low mineral content. If your water is hard it will clog any make of nozzle. Never try to clear a nozzle with a pin or you'll miss-shape the hole or jam the ball inside which will ruin the spray pattern.


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I have been using softened water on another misting system and this has made no difference and I use a filter to clean the water of these minerals in the other system and this has made no difference watsoever. I have de-scaled the nozzles, but they never work the same after. I am thinking of turning to greenhouse misting systems, that way the high pressure may prevent clogging?

thanks
Luke


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

When you say that you use a filter to clean out the minerals for water on your other system, just what kind of filter do you use? The only filters that will remove the calcium and magnesium that clog nozzles up are deionisation and reverse osmosis systems, all other types of filters do is remove chlorine, and in the case of HMA filters everything except the hardness causing minerals.

The stuff that clogs up the nozzles is calcium carbonate, also known as lime scale. You also get a tiny bit of algae build up over time, but that takes a lot longer.

Different nozzles wont make any difference to clogging, they just change how fine a mist is produced in the case of MistKing nozzles. If you want to prolong time between cleaning then perhaps invest in a reverse osmosis system?

As to balls in nozzles, not the ones from Pollywog there isn't. All that is inside them is a piece of very fine metal mesh, same as in the Dartfrog nozzles.  I actually found I got a finer spray after removing this mesh in a nozzle where I lost it whilst cleaning it. The only difference between Pollywog nozzles and Dartfrog nozzles is that the Dartfrog ones come with a nylon spacer ring so you know how far in to screw the white nozzle piece.

Ade


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

What exactly are you using to soften the water - chemicals? what type of filter? Unless you're using an RO system or distillery it may not be having much of an effect on the actual mineral content - do you still get deposits on the glass from the softened water?

If by greenhouse misting systems you mean one that works on mains pressure then you'll only be getting around 4-5 bar. The type of pump we supply puts out up to 15 bar.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> As to balls in nozzles, not the ones from Pollywog there isn't. All that is inside them is a piece of very fine metal mesh, same as in the Dartfrog nozzles.  I actually found I got a finer spray after removing this mesh in a nozzle where I lost it whilst cleaning it. The only difference between Pollywog nozzles and Dartfrog nozzles is that the Dartfrog ones come with a nylon spacer ring so you know how far in to screw the white nozzle piece.


That's not correct the nozzles we supply do have a ball inside and no metal screen.
We have in the past supplied nozzles with a screen but our current nozzles don't. We don't usually mention the reduce-drip ball valve as it only works when the nozzle is pointed directly downwards and very few people use them that way.
The nozzles we supply put out a mist of 50 microns ( which is infact finer than the 55 microns of the mistking) and have a 105 degree spray pattern so no they are not the same as the Dartfrog / Vivaria nozzles.


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep, scrap the greenhouse system idea, that will only give 1.5 bars! I have a normal filter which only removes chlorine so would this be good: AQUASAFE 3 STAGE REVERSE OSMOSIS WATER FILTER SYSTEM | eBay UK ?

Thanks so much for the help guys, this has been bugging me for ages and yet the solution is so simple... thankfully!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes looks like that would do the job. If you don't want to worry about having a system of your own you can buy RO water from your local aquarists.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

pollywog said:


> That's not correct the nozzles we supply do have a ball inside and no metal screen.
> We have in the past supplied nozzles with a screen but our current nozzles don't. We don't usually mention the reduce-drip ball valve as it only works when the nozzle is pointed directly downwards and very few people use them that way.
> The nozzles we supply put out a mist of 50 microns and have a 105 degree spray pattern so no they are not the same as the Dartfrog / Vivaria nozzles.


I'm not going to argue with you publicly, so I PM'd you.

Regards


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's a photograph showing the internals of our nozzles. These are the standard parts we have supplied since 2006, the one on the right has been opened to show the ball.
The ball is designed to work as a one-way valve allowing water out under pressure but not allowing air in when the system is switched off.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i had issues with luckyreptile super rain but have had none yet with mistking really do recommend the system far superior to all the others shame there isnt a uk distributor and it has to be sent over from Poland or canada


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

pollywog said:


> Here's a photograph showing the internals of our nozzles. These are the standard parts we have supplied since 2006, the one on the right has been opened to show the ball.
> The ball is designed to work as a one-way valve allowing water out under pressure but not allowing air in when the system is switched off.
> image


I am quite willing to believe you Andrew that I was just sent the wrong nozzle head accidentally, and you have more than fairly agreed to send me the correct head free. Can't say fairer than that folks.

I am looking forward to trialing these nozzle heads, as if they are indeed up to the quality of the MistKing nozzles they will present a very tempting alternative for folks like me who like to use the ENT vivs with predrilled 10mm holes. A Mistking pump with these nozzles would work really well.

Anyway, back on the topic, yup that RO system should be fine. If you can't win that one, have a look for Collins Water Products on there. They do them starting at about £29.99 or something for a basic 3 pod like that. I used one for years, and have just recently switched to a 5 stage drinking water system with storage tank. Tastes way better than our rock hard chemical filled tap water.  Just remember about once a month to give your plants a spray with some harder water (bottled perhaps) to meet their calcium needs.: victory:

Ade


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have ordered a 3 stage RO and should be here within the next few days and have ordered some new nozzles from pollywog. Hopefully this will solve the problem. 
Thanks again for your help

Luke


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to update, Andrew sent me the replacement nozzle head, along with a full nozzle I ordered, and they ARE completely different. Pale grey in color, with a small ball visible in the end. They spray in a wider pattern, and the mist is VERY fine, and hangs around for quite a while.

So, my appologies to Andrew, I had indeed just been sent the wrong misting head, and his nozzles are indeed all he says they are. In fact I am probably going to replace all my Tefen heads in my upstairs vivs with Lumark ones from Pollywog, they are way better.

Ade


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad you're pleased with them and sorry for the initial mix-up.


----------

